# Upgrade from P&S to DSLR?



## dpluvuall (Jan 3, 2013)

I want to buy a camera with high optical zoom. Now i am confused either to buy a better P&S or an entry level DSLR
i already have a Canon A3200IS which i bought with the help of your suggestions in this forum, but it has the low zoom and high delay time for multiple shots restiction.
Now i am going to visit Jammu and need a better camera to shoot panorama and scenic views
My requirements are:

1: High optical zoom and can be upgraded through accessory lens in the future,
2: Higher flash range,
3: Excellent image stabilization,
4: Good response, faster boot, very good auto focus,
5: less delay between multiple shots.
6: The basic and primary function and usage would be shooting photos over video capture.

Over all better than my previous cam.
and should suit for the outdoor shooting in Jammu in this freaking winter

Budget 10K - 14K MAX.


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2013)

DSLR or CSC will cost about 20k (at least) and that's with kit lens (3x zoom). You will get almost everything you want buy video+photo at the same time... I don't know how many cameras out there offering this feature.

Definitely you will get better camera than A3200 IS with 15k.
HX10V or TZ25 should fit your requirement.


----------



## mastervk (Jan 3, 2013)

In your budget you will not get any DSLR..You might be able to get old used entry level DSLR but i will not suggest that and they will not fullfil your requirement with kit lens...

go for P&S ..


----------



## dpluvuall (Jan 3, 2013)

So DSLR is not an option anymore!
alright then in the given budget are there any cameras which support accessory lens and other features mentioned above?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 3, 2013)

For everything except the "high optical zoom" part, a second hand DSLR is your best bet. However you may not be able to find them that easily. Check on ebay.


----------



## dpluvuall (Jan 3, 2013)

how about Fujifilm S4500 Point & Shoot would it be nit it has 30x optical zoom 
here's the link pls suggest ur views Fujifilm S4500 Point & Shoot - Fujifilm: Flipkart.com


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2013)

^ Not many reviews for this camera. 

TZ25 or HX10V. For little under 15k you can get SX240 and it's worth the extra few hundreds.


----------



## havoknation (Jan 3, 2013)

I have bought Sony HX20V after applying 7% off coupan from ebay @ 16900 shipped with 4gb card + pouch + hdmi cable free and I must say, It is the best p and s I have ever seen. Amazing 20x optical zoom, very good LCD, Excellent image stabilization, G Lens, etc. 

I would recommend it to every one under 17k budget.

ebay link : Sony CyberShot DSC-HX20V 18.2 MP 20x Optical Zoom With MFG Warranty | eBay


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 3, 2013)

havoknation said:


> I have bought Sony HX20V after applying 7% off coupan from ebay @ 16900 shipped with 4gb card + pouch + hdmi cable free and I must say, It is the best p and s I have ever seen. Amazing 20x optical zoom, very good LCD, Excellent image stabilization, G Lens, etc.
> 
> I would recommend it to every one under 17k budget.
> 
> ebay link : Sony CyberShot DSC-HX20V 18.2 MP 20x Optical Zoom With MFG Warranty | eBay



congrats

check this thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-c...ies-camera-tips-tricks-discussion-thread.html


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 3, 2013)

How about getting a 2nd hand DSLR and some lenses on rent?


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

^ With the information/knowledge I gathered/learned over a year, I would buy a 2nd hand DSLR if I haven't bought the SX130. But I didn't have  'em then and I bought a compact. Few months ago, there was a deal 350D with 50mm prime for 11k.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 4, 2013)

sx240 would be a good buy


----------



## dpluvuall (Jan 5, 2013)

So now i've decided to buy a cam upto 16K.....
and now i want to know if any of the above mentioned cam support accessory lens kit, and are there any such cams under given budget which support them.
pls mention them.....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 5, 2013)

Best bet is olympus mirrorless ( always confused between EPM1 and EPL1). One of them will fit your budget


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2013)

dpl,
There may be accessories from third party manufacturers for compact cameras, but I don't know of any. As far as I know FZ47 does have native lens accessories from Panasonic. And the good news is FZ47 costs 16k from ebay.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you can attach wideangle covertor,lens filters to FZ47...but definitely not another lens 

If you are planning for a DSLR in future then you can easily go for a used DSLR right now....the past gen DSLR like 1000D and D3000 can be had at that budget with kit lens (without VR)

for 20k you can get used D3100+kit(VR)


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> but definitely not another lens



 Definitely not


----------



## dpluvuall (Jan 5, 2013)

I M Sooo Confused now.......
Alright i drop the req. of accessory lens........
Now finally i have compiled a list of cams from which i wish to select one.
And to find the best one there is no better place then here itself among the experts,
So pls go through the info and bestow your kind suggestions & pick, upon me...

1	Olympus	SP 810UZ
2	Fujifilm	SL260
3	Olympus	SZ-14
4	Nikon	Coolpix L120
5	Fujifilm	S2980
6	Panasonic	Lumix DMC-LZ20
7	Nikon	Coolpix L310
8	Fujifilm	FinePix SL300
9	Fujifilm	FinePix S3300
10	Fujifilm	S4500
11	BenQ	GH700


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest none from this list with this budget of 16k.

SX240 under 15k (I think it's not just zoom you want but also bulky design)
Then, FZ47 for 16k

If you really want one from the list, SL300.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2013)

Agree to what Nac said


----------

